# Curling of leaves?



## ice9 (Aug 15, 2016)

Any idea what might be causing leaves to curl on this hygrophila corymbosa? Ferts + CO2 (30ppm+) + Finnex 24/7 (on 24-hour cycle) - plenty of N/P at right ratio, and I dose K/micros - GH is usually around 8 or 9, so I wouldn't think it's a Ca deficiency.


----------



## LancerLife (Mar 20, 2017)

Try increasing your K. Curling leaves can be a sign of K deficiency.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

I would first start looking at the ingredients in your fertilizer and the list of nutrients plants need For macros you need N P K Calcium Mganesium Sulfur. For micro nutrients you need Boron, Chlorine,copper,iron, Manganese, molybdenum, sink You didn't stat which fertilizer you are using so all I know is NPK so I would guess its not that. Next i would check your dosing. Are you over or under dosing when compared to the manufactures recommendation. Dosing to much can be just as bad or worse than dosing not enough. Also you can pull up your water quality report and see what is in your water and how much. Can you post all of this information?

lastly GH tells you that calcium or magnesium is present. It could be all calcium, all magnesium, or maybe a mix of both. So without looking at a water quality report you still could be short on Calcium. However the yellow leaves could indicate magnesium or iron deficiency amongst others.

I would first start looking at the ingredients in your fertilizer and the list of nutrients plants need For macros you need N P K Calcium Mganesium Sulfur. For micro nutrients you need Boron, Chlorine,copper,iron, Manganese, molybdenum, sink You didn't stat which fertilizer you are using so all I know is NPK so I would guess its not that. Next i would check your dosing. Are you over or under dosing when compared to the manufactures recommendation. Dosing to much can be just as bad or worse than dosing not enough. Also you can pull up your water quality report and see what is in your water and how much. Can you post all of this information?

lastly GH tells you that calcium or magnesium is present. It could be all calcium, all magnesium, or maybe a mix of both. So without looking at a water quality report you still could be short on Calcium. However the yellow leaves could indicate magnesium or iron deficiency amongst others.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Might would try some Iron from DTPA(can buy this Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Home) in addition to the iron in your trace mineral and also add a bit more of magnesium.
Can add the DTPA separate from regular trace, and grab a bag of Epsom salt for a bit more Magnesium and do same.
This way you aren't increasing all the traces if toxicity boogey man is of concern. Just adding a little more iron that may hang around longer in more alkaline water and a bit more magnesium which would produce near overnight greening if Mg is a bit on the lean side.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

ice9 said:


> Any idea what might be causing leaves to curl on this hygrophila corymbosa? Ferts + CO2 (30ppm+) + Finnex 24/7 (on 24-hour cycle) - plenty of N/P at right ratio, and I dose K/micros - GH is usually around 8 or 9, so I wouldn't think it's a Ca deficiency.


Hi ice9,

Typically I would agree with that someone with a dGH of 8 or 9 shouldn't have a Ca or Mg deficiency but it depends on what form of Ca is causing the dGH. Calcium carbonate is difficult for plant to absorb and utilize. Your plants show the characteristic "leaf tip hook" of a Ca deficiency. Other nutrient deficiencies can cause leaf curling along the margins, or wavy leaf margins, but what I see in your picture is "leaf tip hook". Try this, don't change anything but your hardness. Add sufficient Seachem Equilibrium to increase the hardness 3 dGH and watch your new growth for the next few weeks - if the 'hook' decreases but is not totally gone from new growth add a little more Equilibrium - if the hook disappears completely then you know what the problem was.



> 2. Necrosis occurs at tip and margin of leaves causing a definite hook at leaf tip.
> Calcium is essential for the growth of shoot and root tips (meristems). Growing point dies. Margins of young leaves are scalloped and abnormally green and, due to inhibition of cell wall formation, the leaf tips may be "gelatinous" and stuck together inhibiting leaf unfolding. Stem structure is weak and peduncle collapse or shoot topple may occur. Roots are stunted. Premature shedding of fruit and buds is common. Downward curl of leaf tips (hooking) occurs near terminal bud. ammonium or magnesium excess may induce a calcium deficiency in plants... *calcium deficiency*


----------



## ice9 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ok thanks, I'll give that a try... was thinking of doing that, but thought GH was ok.

KH tends to drop a bit lower than I'd like (down to 2 or 3), so I try to keep that in check with either a little NaHCO3 or CaCO3. That might be making my GH seem higher than the avail Ca (either that, or my tap has a lot of Mg instead of Ca).


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

> KH tends to drop a bit lower than I'd like (down to 2 or 3), so I try to keep that in check with either a little NaHCO3 or CaCO3. That might be making my GH seem higher than the avail Ca (either that, or my tap has a lot of Mg instead of Ca).


I wouldn't worry about KH if you are adding a sulfate GH booster (like Sachem Equilibrium). Sachem Equilibrium contains calcium, magnesium, sulfur, and potassium). If the plants are consuming sulfur faster than the calcium or magnesium then some of the GH booster will be converted to carbonates. I can measure carbonates down to less than 1 degree and typically I see carbonate levels slowly increasing between water changes. I use RO water and my KH is typically around 2 or 3. 

Also calcium carbonate only dissolves in acidic water. If your PH is very close to 7 or higher it will not dissolve at all and will just settle on the bottom of the tank. The GH test will not detect sodium carbonate so it will not affect your GH. But sodium carbongate can increase your PH more so than calcium or magnesium carbonate.

Bump:


> KH tends to drop a bit lower than I'd like (down to 2 or 3), so I try to keep that in check with either a little NaHCO3 or CaCO3. That might be making my GH seem higher than the avail Ca (either that, or my tap has a lot of Mg instead of Ca).


I wouldn't worry about KH if you are adding a sulfate GH booster (like Sachem Equilibrium). Sachem Equilibrium contains calcium, magnesium, sulfur, and potassium). If the plants are consuming sulfur faster than the calcium or magnesium then some of the GH booster will be converted to carbonates. I can measure carbonates down to less than 1 degree and typically I see carbonate levels slowly increasing between water changes. I use RO water and my KH is typically around 2 or 3. 

Also calcium carbonate only dissolves in acidic water. If your PH is very close to 7 or higher it will not dissolve at all and will just settle on the bottom of the tank. The GH test will not detect sodium carbonate so it will not affect your GH. But sodium carbongate can increase your PH more so than calcium or magnesium carbonate.


----------

